# [Risolto]gstreamer non compila su amd64

## !ico

salve!

Come da oggetto ho un problema con gstreamer-0.10.11; questo è l'errore in fase di compilazione:

```

gstnettimeprovider.c: In function 'gst_net_time_provider_start':

gstnettimeprovider.c:409: error: 'SOL_SOCKET' undeclared (first use in this function)

gstnettimeprovider.c:409: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

gstnettimeprovider.c:409: error: for each function it appears in.)

gstnettimeprovider.c:409: error: 'SO_REUSEADDR' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[4]: *** [libgstnet_0.10_la-gstnettimeprovider.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11/work/gstreamer-0.10.11/libs/gst/net'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11/work/gstreamer-0.10.11/libs/gst'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11/work/gstreamer-0.10.11/libs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11/work/gstreamer-0.10.11'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  gstreamer-0.10.11.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

```

Così a occhio mi sembrava un bug, ma non ho trovato niente ne su bugzilla ne sul forum ne su google, quindi è probabile che sia un mio errore.   :Confused: 

```
ico@gentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 17 Jul 2007 08:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

LANG="it"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog libg++ mad midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Non so più dove cercare... help.   :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

ps: non so se centra, ma non riesco a compilare le ultime glibc stabile..sembra un bug anche quello ma anche li non ho trovato niente..mah, comincio ad avere dei dubbi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

Controlla se recentemente hai aggiornato linux-headers alla versione 2.6.21. Se sì, controlla se SUCCESSIVAMENTE a tale aggiornamento hai già ricompilato (con successo) glibc. Se no, prova a ricompilarle (operazione consigliata ad ogni aggiornamento di linux-headers).

----------

## !ico

in effetti è così e ci avevo pensato giusto ieri, il problema è che non riesco a compilare le nuove glibc.. ora provo a ricompilare quelle che ho su.

grazie mille

ola  :Wink: 

EDIT:

non riesco a compilare nemmeno le glibc che avevo già su, l'errore è identico a quello che mi restituiscono quelle nuove:

```
loadlocale.c: In function '_nl_load_locale':

loadlocale.c:184: error: '__NR_close' undeclared (first use in this function)

loadlocale.c:184: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

loadlocale.c:184: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/locale/loadlocale.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

loadarchive.c: In function '_nl_load_locale_from_archive':

loadarchive.c:216: error: '__NR_close' undeclared (first use in this function)

loadarchive.c:216: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

loadarchive.c:216: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/locale/loadarchive.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3/work/glibc-2.5/locale'

make[1]: *** [locale/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3/work/glibc-2.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 1160:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 1171:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 272:   Called die

```

Ho pensato di non aprire un altro topic perchè i problemi potrebbero/dovrebbero essere legati, nel caso mi sbagli fatemelo sapere

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

Sarei grato se qualcuno mi spiegasse perchè il tutto si è risolto..

Ho aggiornato le linux-headers qualche giorno fa e non avevo ricompilato le glibc. Poco fa ho provato a ricompilare le glibc ma mi restituivano un errore; ho ricompilato linux-headers un po' alla maniera del riavvio-windowsiano e poi ho ricompilato le glibc, stavolta con successo!    :Shocked: 

Non capisco che vantaggi si possono avere dal ricompilare la stessa cosa senza fare cambiamenti...   :Question: 

vabbe, metto il tag risolto perche ora compila anche gstreamer, bastava ricompilare le glibc.

grazie e ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Bisogna vedere che errore riscontravi nel ricompilare glibc (senza di quello è difficile fare supposizioni sulle cause).

Comunque, riguardo alla necessità di ricompilare glibc dopo un aggiornamento di linux-headers, ti rimando alle note di post-installazione di quest'ultimo pacchetto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> postinst_headers() {
> 
> 	einfo "Kernel headers are usually only used when recompiling your system libc, as"
> ...

 

----------

## !ico

Si, quello di ricompilare le glibc dopo i linux-headers l'avevo capito (anche se in ritardo.. :p), ma non capisco come si sia magicamente risolto.

L'errore delle glibc è quello due post più su.. mah, temo che resterà un mistero   :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

